# Bird Specialists in North Oakland County



## Icefishndad (Jan 4, 2005)

Anyone recommend someone in the northern Oakland county area who specializes in bird mounts? I'm origianlly from Nebraska and still go home every year for a week of pheasant hunting. After 40 some years I finally bagged a rooster without tearing him up. I'd like to get a standing mount. Problem is, most of the mounts I've seen from guys who do pheasants as a side job end up looking pretty 'ragged' after a few years.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

pm sent.


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

I can vouch for Acorn Ridge's bird work. Just picked up a grouse mount today, looks great. Thanks Larry.


----------



## beervo2 (May 7, 2006)

I can vouch for Acorn Ridge- Larry did a turkey for me..


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

I too can vouch for Acorn Ridge, Larry did 2 ducks a standing woodduck and a flying blackduck both birds came out great. 

Thanks again Larry


----------

